# Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Titanium or Mavic R-Sys



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

Looking to get another set of wheels and have narrowed it down to the Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Titanium and the Mavic R-Sys. My current set are Reynolds DV48c. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Other things to consider: weight and height 210/6’3”.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Wheen did Reynolds come out with a 48 mm deep rim?


----------



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

Late 2007 but it is considered a 2008 product. You can also buy Mavic insurance for the wheels for 200.00 USD that covers them for three years.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Neither. For the money, they both do nothing special at all, especially the Mavic wheels.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

+1. There are better options for that kind of money.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I think he means DV 4*6*c

If you already have the Reynolds, don't bother with either.

-Eric


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

olekz said:


> Looking to get another set of wheels and have narrowed it down to the Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Titanium and the Mavic R-Sys. My current set are Reynolds DV48c. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Other things to consider: weight and height 210/6’3”.


Here is my input. Neither wheelsets creates any earth-shattering event of the wheels building.
Mavic R-Sys seems to sport a set of spoke that is way to thick. I'm not an expert but I imagine that can't be good for the aerodynamic efficiency.
Campy Shamal looks nice but it doesn't provide any advantage over other pre-built wheels.
At this point, the purchase will be made base on asthetic and durability.

I think Campy looks better.

How about a set of custom wheels that is easy to repair if you happen break a spoke or two?

The Tune Mig/Mag hubs + Sapim Cx-Ray spokes + your choice of rims will get you the similar weight plus much better repairbility and less $...


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

if those are the choices, def campy..... again i agree, shamals are the same thing as eurus and zondas.... If it were myself, pick up the zondas for much cheaper for sure (if these are back up wheels?)... they just differ by weight (and color)...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought Shamals had quite a following - or is that for the tub version?

There is a huge difference between Shamals at 1395g & Eurus at 1540g - thats 135g difference and if you go down to Zonda's at 1610g you'd be talking about over 200g difference in just the wheelset. There is of course a counter argument - save weight or save money!


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I rode the R-sys wheels a little in the fall. They feel really fast and seemed lighter than they really are. I agree that they probably aren't the most aero wheels, but I would recommend them to anyone who was looking for a nice all around wheelset.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

toonraid said:


> I thought Shamals had quite a following - or is that for the tub version?
> 
> There is a huge difference between Shamals at 1395g & Eurus at 1540g - thats 135g difference and if you go down to Zonda's at 1610g you'd be talking about over 200g difference in just the wheelset. There is of course a counter argument - save weight or save money!


yep - my argument is that they share the same rims pretty much and the spoke pattern and same record class hub. Z is had for easily 500USD online, the shamals (and R-sys for that matter) are around 1000+.... ouch.... for that money you could buy some pretty bling customs that are lighter and more aero.... obviously the OP already has aero wheels so that is less of a concern i guess, but you could build some pretty bling wheels with tune hubs cx-rays etc.... have a few more spokes, easily fixed etc......

seems wrong to pay double for 200g less... they look the same to me as well (unless u pick the gold shamals and that happens to work w/ your bike...) You could build better quality lighter custom wheels and still have a few $100 left over, even when splurging on fancy german made tune hubs! that kinda money could even get into some light carbon rims like nimble flys. As much as i like campy wheels, a tune/nimble/cx-ray combo would leave, yes even shamals, for dead. ok so that is a sub 1200g tubular, but you can beat shamals on weight and aero for far less $$$ w/ alu clincher rims as well. Dont forget shamals is claimed weight... who knows what it actually is... i'll be curious when WW puts it up? if they haven't already... wheel manufacturers have been known to BS by a fair amount... c.1500g advertised Mavic Ks actually come in closer to 1650 ! hmm that was close !


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't know anyone made a Titanium rim?! That seems like the ultimate material to me for rim performance.


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

kneejerk said:


> I didn't know anyone made a Titanium rim?! That seems like the ultimate material to me for rim performance.


Rim material is aluminium, the colour is titanium. 

My Shamal Ultra clincher wheel set weighed in at 1431gm without skewers that is 36gm heavier than the nominal advertised weight by Campy. Rim tape is not required as the top bridge of the rim has only one hole (for the valve). Fitted up with EVO 55g tubes, titanium skewers and GP4000s tires the package comes in at 2066gm.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Get the R-sys and let us know when it explodes.


----------



## Noupy (Aug 25, 2003)

*I have the same set up ulta Ti&gp 4000S*

My shamal came at 1462 gm on a very accurate scale :-( (rims only)


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

MIN in PDX said:


> Get the R-sys and let us know when it explodes.


The pro riders appear to be using them but the fragile carbon spokes seem to dangerous for my taste.

Here is a review.
http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=3


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Maybe this should be a sticky...the answers are pretty easy to predict...

Niobium 30, 27 or DT Swiss R1.1. 
Sapim CX-Ray or DT Swiss Aerolite spokes.
DT Swiss 240s, White H2, Tune or M5 hubs.

Lighter, less expensive, possibly more aero.

Done!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

CIOCC FAN said:


> Maybe this should be a sticky...the answers are pretty easy to predict...
> 
> Niobium 30, 27 or DT Swiss R1.1.
> Sapim CX-Ray or DT Swiss Aerolite spokes.
> ...


Agreed. Ultimately the answer given for any possible wheel question on this board.

Call Troy, Ron, etc. etc.


----------



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

Just got my Shamal Ultras in titanium this week, with Shimao M10 hub. They weigh 640 + 810, ie 1450. First ride impressions are great - palpably crisper than the old DA 7800 they replace. Bit disappointed about the weight tho'.


----------



## thelivo (May 14, 2007)

dekindy said:


> The pro riders appear to be using them but the fragile carbon spokes seem to dangerous for my taste.
> 
> Here is a review.
> http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=3



AT a race here, a couple of people were riding R-sys. None lasted the course, there were a couple of wheel rub "racing incidents" and the wheels (specifically the spokes) were toast.
Those on standard wheels had no such problems.

Its enough for me not to want to be a paying beta tester for mavic.


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

I went the Tune hub way and have no regrets. I went with Nio 27 rims, but you can do anything, and get more bang for the buck. I also think they look better than prefabs. Call a good custom builder before you spring, and see what they can offer. I rims come in at 1350, and could have built them lighter if I wanted, but I'm +200.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

beautiful, thanks for the feedback guys... yer the weight is pretty much bang on w/ campy, as usual recently being out by about 50g... not quite as advertised, but no where near the Mavic Ks fallacy. 

vsimmons, thats what i'm talking about ! to beef up the wheelset, u could go 28h (rear) nio 30 if you want... weight STILL below the real weight of more expensive factory wheels, and easily serviced etc... of course any flexibility in design, spoke count etc, is NOT an option w/ either of the factory wheels mentioned....


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

olekz said:


> Looking to get another set of wheels and have narrowed it down to the Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Titanium and the Mavic R-Sys. My current set are Reynolds DV48c. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Other things to consider: weight and height 210/6’3”.


I have all 3 sets. And I like the Campy Shamal Ti and the Mavic R-Sys wheels the best. The Reynolds I have had to true them 2x already and I only weigh 158 lbs. The Shamals are heavenly. They roll fast and they are very stiff when climbing out of the saddle. 

The Mavic R-Sys is a great wheelset now that I have about 150 miles on them. I too was skeptical about the carbon spokes, but I have to say that these wheels are damn comfortable and spin up really fast. I like using them on the rougher roads I train on. Heck my training partner had these bad boys on his CX bike this winter smashing them up and getting them muddy. They did great and DID NOT have to be trued. I think they are worth every penny and I can't wait for my 1st race in April to see how they work when I'm blowing down the road at 27 MPH. :thumbsup:


----------

